# Sarah Horvath & Jella Haase @ Lollipop Monster (2011) [6V]



## gfpmatrix (18 Feb. 2012)

*Sarah Horvath & Jella Haase @ Lollipop Monster (2011)*

_Komischer und skurriler Film mit zwei hervorragenden und sympathischen Hauptdarstellerinnen und
einer wie immer umwerfenden Nicolette Krebitz. Das Posticon hat übrigens seine Berechtigung - auch
wenn es nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde ist (siehe Video 3) _

Quelle:


 
_Original DVD_











_*nur wegen den Ausschnitten *_

Info
*Größe:* 16,6 MB
*Auflösung:* 720x384
*Dauer:* 2:01 min
*Video:* AVI/XviD 1024 Kbps
*Audio:* MP3 CBR 128 Kbps

*Download @ Mirrorcreator*












Info
*Größe:* 26,9 MB
*Auflösung:* 720x384
*Dauer:* 3:18 min
*Video:* AVI/XviD 1010 Kbps
*Audio:* MP3 CBR 128 Kbps

*Download @ Mirrorcreator*












Info
*Größe:* 10,6 MB
*Auflösung:* 720x384
*Dauer:* 1:18 min
*Video:* AVI/XviD 1019 Kbps
*Audio:* MP3 CBR 128 Kbps

*Download @ Mirrorcreator*












Info
*Größe:* 33,4 MB
*Auflösung:* 720x384
*Dauer:* 4:05 min
*Video:* AVI/XviD 1013 Kbps
*Audio:* MP3 CBR 128 Kbps

*Download @ Mirrorcreator*












Info
*Größe:* 14,0 MB
*Auflösung:* 720x384
*Dauer:* 1:43 min
*Video:* AVI/XviD 1013 Kbps
*Audio:* MP3 CBR 128 Kbps

*Download @ Mirrorcreator*










 

Info
*Größe:* 26,7 MB
*Auflösung:* 720x384
*Dauer:* 3:16 min
*Video:* AVI/XviD 1015 Kbps
*Audio:* MP3 CBR 128 Kbps

*Download @ Mirrorcreator*

*Greetz
GFPMatrix*​


----------



## edmonder (28 Jan. 2016)

Gute Arbeit und danke


----------

